# Fish flakes



## Conan (Apr 10, 2003)

Are tropical fish flakes healthy for p's?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

When my reds were babies, their main diet was tropical flakes: they loved it!
It's not harmful for them: just make sure to feed them other stuff as well (brine shrimp, mosquito larvae, blood worms and other small food items).

So, don't worry about feeding flakes to your p's: sooner or later they'll stop eating it, but until then, just do it!


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

they are fine. but other things are much better for them. like shrimp,krill,bloodworm,beefheart,smelt, any type of frozen fish really. i wouldn't make their diet mostly flakes. wont grow as fast and the other stuff is better for them.


----------

